# VA time of year



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once again another year has gone by. I know this because VA called and informed me I must come see the Doc again. I think they just like to inform me another year has passed. Keep telling the Doc my goal is to out live him. Tests, draw blood check the boxes once again. Same old questions.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Been there, . . . done that, . . . no medal, or even a tee shirt.

Guess they don't give out participation rewards.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mine comes due each January.
Extra attention paid to my blood work because of exposure to Agent Orange and the diseases connected to it. Such as prostate cancer and Type II diabetes, among others.
All my numbers came back fairly normal.

For those who don't know, to remain in the VA health care system you have to take an annual physical. No charge to the patient, unless you are in certain groups.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Gotta appointment at the VA on the 18th to take blood....exactly one pint! Got iron poisoning of the blood and to treat it they take blood so my body uses the iron...therefore levels drop. Gotta GI doc that keeps check on my liver a few times a year...not from drinking or Hep-c...Because the iron can cause 8 different kinds of cancers...mainly liver! 

Otherwise Dental....and a few other appointments throughout the year for prosthetics and to keep my supply of Ranger Candy...(Ibuprofen 800MG's ) coming in! It's hell getting old!

As far as other prescriptions waiting 3 months on one.....waiting 58 days on an appointment to see why I quit breathing on the operating room table 2 months ago...Typical VA...They will kill ya you know!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They take the blood for comparison and testing . Exposure they always trying to figure out why some have problems others don't. Never ending question. So far I have not had any issue show up. Lucky I guess.. 
Still to this day no meds of any kind. Should be an easy visit. By normal Doctor did Physical in August. I know VA mainly focused on that blood sample as always. 1 pound weight gain in 45 years. That has them confused a bit.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have the VA Choice. So I get to use one of the doctors at the hospital I work for. I see him all the time at work. He is really trying to do something for me. He just took me off my diabetic medicine. So now I have to see him quarterly for 8 months then hopefully back to annually.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Don’t the questions about depression or problems you may have at home... have to keep that smile on your face or risk loose your guns...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ajk1941 said:


> Don't the questions about depression or problems you may have at home... have to keep that smile on your face or risk loose your guns...


 No , we don 't have that conversation . We closed that book long ago. He knows better to even bring it up .


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ajk1941 said:


> Don't the questions about depression or problems you may have at home... have to keep that smile on your face or risk loose your guns...


All my answers are given with the knowledge that they can be used against me; and it is none of their business, and they ain't my daddy. I had blood drawn this morning for my VA doctors visit, that is coming up.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ajk1941 said:


> Don't the questions about depression or problems you may have at home... have to keep that smile on your face or risk loose your guns...


As long as you are not making homicidal or suicidal statements, no one at the VA is going to initiate anything to take away your guns.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> As long as you are not making homicidal or suicidal statements, no one at the VA is going to initiate anything to take away your guns.


 It has happened, but failed just like every government agency their are those employed with not but agenda in their eyes. But even when it fails it can make a person life a living hell. 
Government official and when she said it many in the leadership at the VA agreed.
Dianne Feinstein:
"All vets are mentally ill in some way and government should prevent them from owning firearms."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> It has happened, but failed just like every government agency their are those employed with not but agenda in their eyes. But even when it fails it can make a person life a living hell.
> Government official and when she said it many in the leadership at the VA agreed.
> Dianne Feinstein:
> "All vets are mentally ill in some way and government should prevent them from owning firearms."


If a person is suicidal or homicidal then they should not have firearms around them. Most cases of a person that is suicidal is that family are called to pick up the firearms and hold them until the person is safe enough to get them back. No employee at the VA can take firearms from any veteran. Doctors can recommend it as part of a commitment, but not otherwise. Some veteran with payees were put on the prohibited list while Obama was in office, but this has been rescinded by Trump.
I am a veteran and have worked for the VA for 10 years. I am a clinical social worker that works with mentally ill and chemically dependent homeless veterans. I have never seen or heard of any VA employee or official in MN saying anything let alone doing anything to try to take veterans rights let alone their guns.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> If a person is suicidal or homicidal then they should not have firearms around them. Most cases of a person that is suicidal is that family are called to pick up the firearms and hold them until the person is safe enough to get them back. No employee at the VA can take firearms from any veteran. Doctors can recommend it as part of a commitment, but not otherwise. Some veteran with payees were put on the prohibited list while Obama was in office, but this has been rescinded by Trump.
> I am a veteran and have worked for the VA for 10 years. I am a clinical social worker that works with mentally ill and chemically dependent homeless veterans. I have never seen or heard of any VA employee or official in MN saying anything let alone doing anything to try to take veterans rights let alone their guns.


 Walk into a VA office in Madison a few years back. It was a how dare you come here and bother me. They openly and clearly bad mouth service members. They knew the agenda and pushed it. Many with in the VA leadership was on board with anything Obama wanted.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Walk into a VA office in Madison a few years back. It was a how dare you come here and bother me. They openly and clearly bad mouth service members. They knew the agenda and pushed it. Many with in the VA leadership was on board with anything Obama wanted.


"If you have been to one VA, you have been to one VA." I get that the VA has provided poor service to veterans in the past and still does in some areas, but overall the system does better than the private sector in many areas. To say that "many in the VA leadership was on board" I guess that would depend on what you mean by leadership and where? From my experience both as a veteran and VA provider taking veterans rights or bad mouthing never occurred and would get you fired if you did. Of course Minneapolis is a 5 star VA that is one of the best nationwide, and consistently gets great ratings from veteran that are served. Likely a reason we get veterans from all of the country coming our way including from Wisconsin.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I thank each and everyone of you for your service!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Having had PTSD treatment back in the 80's from the Vet Center (which is technically part of the VA, but is separate from it), when I went to my first VA healthcare appointment and was given the Blue Folder with a number of pages of questions, I immediately recognized those that hinted about PTSD symptoms. So, of course, I lied. I mean, the government lied to me, right? :vs_laugh:

The first few annual appointments, the nurse doing the pre-doctor screening asked me a few of "those" questions, and noted my response in the file. They stopped asking.:tango_face_smile:

No doctor, either VA or private, has ever asked me about guns.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Once again another year has gone by. I know this because VA called and informed me I must come see the Doc again. I think they just like to inform me another year has passed. Keep telling the Doc my goal is to out live him. Tests, draw blood check the boxes once again. Same old questions.


Be happy with the VA up there, so much better up there in WI and the UP than here in west texas!!!!!!!! When Obummer left office, El Pasa and Big Springs VA were under the microscope of the Inspector's office. Reason I know how good the system up there is just look at my screen name, Been to Milwaukee VA many time, took the bus from Iron Mountain, (also a good VA hospital there as well). Second yr down here Big Springs put me on their secondary wait list for seeing a cardiologist, 3 weeks after collapsing on the tread mill, and taking 4-5 nitro's a day, still no consult. Checked into local ER, 10 mins later I was in cardiac ward, 6 hrs later got 3 more stents. Be grateful, Very Very Grateful


----------

